# Windows to Go PowerPC



## ex2bot (Aug 9, 2003)

Folks,

We didn't see this one coming!

http://slashpot.net/WindowsOnPowerPCOnlyFromNowOn.html

Maybe it's a good  thing Apple is moving to X86.

Doug


----------



## voice- (Aug 9, 2003)

Site not found...


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 9, 2003)

Voice, you must have entered it incorrectly. I swear it's a real site. Not a bogus one I made up just to be a smart a$$. 

In other words, the URL I included is completely (il)legitimate. True blue, you might say. Or not.


Doug


----------



## BusinezGuy (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm not spreading any rumors that are false.  I would never do that.  But, there is the odd, undisclosed position within Microsoft called the Director of Moving the Windows Platform over to the Power PC Platform.  Now, I know that is a very subtle title for a person to have within Microsoft, but I'm sure you can read between the lines.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 9, 2003)

BusinezGuy,

I'm just playing around. I'm not trying to make fun of your ideas. We all know there's an X86 machine running full OS X somewhere in Cupertino (I'm serious!).

But I couldn't resist the temptation to be a smart alek. So, hopefully, no offense.

Doug


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 9, 2003)

isn't this spam?


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 9, 2003)

No. The English call it "humor". It's what brightens up our lives.

Spam is unhealthy.

Doug


----------



## BusinezGuy (Aug 10, 2003)

dktrickey,

I have a dry sense of humor.  I guess you didn't get it.  I was kidding too.


----------



## iMan (Aug 10, 2003)

dktrickey, the url you posted gives a page not found error

Viktor


----------



## Lycander (Aug 10, 2003)

Um... there was an old version of Windows (Nt 3 I think, maybe even 4) that ran on PPC hardware. It went the same way as NT on Alpha, and dinosaurs... extinction (sp?).


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 10, 2003)

BusinezGuy,

You are the man! You know, I didn't even really read your post until now. I just assumed that you had taken offence. So much for me reading between the lines. My excuse is that it was late here (after midnight).

Now I don't feel so bad about making fun of you.  


Lycander: Right. I remember reading about the PowerPC and Alpha ports. That's why my post is so relevant (not really).


iMan: They're probably just doing server maintainance. You might (not) want to try again in a few hours.

Doug


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Doug, as a mod, aren't you supposed to be a model of behavior?  (No pun intended, of course...)

Windows would never go to PPC because they don't run as fast or as hot as Intel's chips, and that's bad marketing.  Or something.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 10, 2003)

Arden,

You got me on that one. I did use the appropriate winking smiley in my thread starter. I also had my seat upright and my tray table locked. Not only that, but I was wearing my Boy Scout uniform whilst  engaging in these harmless hijinks.

Incidentally, I realize humor doesn't always translate well across cultures. My post was making fun of BusinezGuy's post that promised proof that Apple was going to transition over to X86 chips. His was a joke too.

Plus, this may come as a surprise to you all, but the URL is bogus. On the other hand, try this one:

http://www.cnm.com/SteveBallmerToBeNamedCTOAtApple.html

Doug


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

All I'm saying is I don't see Cheryl or Evildan starting threads like this...

WHY can't I be a mod???  *WHY????*

Oh yeah, I missed the boat.  Fahk!


----------



## Randman (Aug 10, 2003)

The Balmer link isn't on anymore. But I can just imagine it: Developers, developers, developers!


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 10, 2003)

GIVE IT UP FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2003)

I remember Scott saying once...

"Welcome to MacOSX.com.  Please check all smiles at the door."


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

The site is still http://www.flamingmailbox.com/maccomedy/...


----------



## iMan (Aug 11, 2003)

dktrickey, he he he you got me, I didn't read the link just clicked on it    

Viktor


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 11, 2003)

If Microsoft switched to power pc just imagine how many customers Apple would get.
Consumers will look at one operating system and then the other. 
Dell will increase their prices and make brown machines again. 
Microsoft will find some way to change the hardware and software. They'll adopt quicktime and change it to sicktime. 
blah blah blah blahhhhhhh
fryke will stop dressing up in a Panther suit.


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah, there would be actual competition between the OS's!  People would see that Mac OS X is better than the "Windoze eXPerience" and start switching in droves.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 11, 2003)

There is probably sources but what does the 'XP' in Windows XP stand for?

Xtra Panther?


----------



## Lycander (Aug 11, 2003)

As stupid as it may sound, "XP" as in Windows XP stands for experience.... or lack of


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Xtra Plain... Xtra Problems... Xtensive Pirating... that's what it should be.

But it's "XPerience."  How corny.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2003)

http://www.anim8.biz/cartoons/windowsxp.gif


----------



## mdnky (Aug 16, 2003)

Xtreme problems


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

Aww, how... true! LOL@Ricky


----------



## Androo (Aug 17, 2003)

hmmmmm
i think apple comps are too good for windows OS. Try a macplus.... noo not good enuff stilll..... nintendo?


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, the Xbox runs a modified Windows kernel, so you're close.

I like a drag-and-drop cartoon I saw of Windows: drag it up an incline and drop it off a cliff.


----------



## Vyper (Aug 17, 2003)

Developers developers developers developers... *gets song stuck in head*

BALEETED

Test:
iMac Summer 2002


----------

